# med 1 being checked by inspector - audit ?



## assumpta1 (3 Feb 2009)

I was told several times over the past 3 weeks by revenue that our med 1 refund (submitted early Jan) had been approved and was pending payment.  Another phone call today chasing it up and I was told that as it's a large amount it's gone to an inspector for approval.

I don't think there'll be a problem with it as it's all above board but does this mean I'll be automatically audited ?  In which case 
a) will I get the cheque before the audit (was heavily relying on this as paid several things in advance end Dec to avail of higher rate of relief) or will I have to wait even longer - if so how long does anyone knowand 
b) should I get all my files in order now - how likely is it that I'll be audited and will I automatically be asked for back years receipts too?

Any advice - thanks - currently waiting for a letter or something from them - nothing to date.


----------



## jasconius (3 Feb 2009)

Suspect the refund is probably above a trigger level eg €1500 or €2000.
Don't read too much at all into it.
It just goes to a higher level for approval.


----------



## Padraigb (3 Feb 2009)

It's unlikely to be an audit. The Revenue can ask for full documentary proof of any claim made. In the case of a claim for medical expenses, they can ask you to produce evidence of the payments. You might be asked to submit receipts, so have them ready.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Feb 2009)

Medical expenses have geenrally been subjected to a high level of audit recently. It would appear that there have been many more med claims in last couple of years than in previous times. An audit of a med claim is not unusual.


----------



## TillyD (3 Feb 2009)

This happened me a few times over the years. IVF Expenses usually over 10k. They will ask for all receipts for the year. A friend of mine (IVF also) was audit last year for a 2006 Med1. Keep all receipts and get all your paperwork gathered up now. You will get your cheque as soon as your receipts are checked.


----------



## clazza (3 Feb 2009)

I sent a med 1 form in last year to claim back ligitimate medical expenses and i was sent back a rely saying as i was claiming sick benefit i was entitled to nothing????? I had a serious brain operation and paid a fortune out and now im entitled to nothing back...can anyone offer advice


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Feb 2009)

clazza said:


> I sent a med 1 form in last year to claim back ligitimate medical expenses and i was sent back a rely saying as i was claiming sick benefit i was entitled to nothing????? I had a serious brain operation and paid a fortune out and now im entitled to nothing back...can anyone offer advice


 
Did you pay income tax in the year in question?  If you were on sick benefit is it possible that you might not have earned enough to pay tax. You only get back tax on MED1 if you have had a net tax liability for the year.


----------



## clazza (3 Feb 2009)

I was working for 8 years previos to the accident and was out of work for a total of 3 months claiming sick benefit


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Feb 2009)

clazza said:


> I was working for 8 years previos to the accident and was out of work for a total of 3 months claiming sick benefit


 
Did you pay tax in the year of the claim? Have you a P60 showing net tax paid? Did Revenue issue a Balancing Statement (P21) after you submitted the claim showing how the year was balanced out?


----------



## TillyD (3 Feb 2009)

clazza said:


> I was working for 8 years previos to the accident and was out of work for a total of 3 months claiming sick benefit


 
If you are married your husband can claim for you.


----------

